# Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen



## KxKx2 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe noch einge Aale vom letzten Herbst übrig.:m
Im allgemeinen räuchere ich die Aale, möchte jetzt aber etwes anderes ausprobieren|rolleyes
Hat jemand ein Rezept zum Grillen, oder vielleicht für den Backofen?
Irgend etwas mit einer pikanten Sauce, zum Einlegen#c
Gruß, Klaus


----------



## bombe20 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*

selbst habe ich aale bisher auch immer nur geräuchert. schau mal bei chefkoch unter "aal grillen". schon die ersten bilder der aalspieße sehen vielversprechend aus. ansonsten macht die frau von zokker, wohl ab und zu aus großen aalen, aal in aspik. du kannst ja mal fragen ob sie gewillt ist, das rezept rauszurücken.
aal gebacken bringt gerade mal ein ergebnis. sieht aber auch lecker aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*

*Aal in Salbei*
Aal (gehäutet) in ca. 5 cm lange Stücke schneiden, salzen, pfeffern in Mehl wenden und in schäumender Butter bei niedriger Hitze knusprig ausbraten.

Aal rausnehmen, fein geschnittenen Salbei (nicht zu viel, dominant!!) kurz in der Butter anbraten, mit Zitronensaft ablöschen.

Diese "Soße" zum gebratenen Aal servieren, dazu Salzkartoffeln und als Garnitur gebackene Salbeiblätter (Salbei in Backtaig ausfrittieren)...

*Aal mediterran*
Zwiebeln, Paprika, Auberginenwürfel, frischen Rosmarin, Thymian, Oregano, Knoblauch mit gut Pfeffer, etwas Salz und Zucker anschmoren in Olivenöl, muss aber noch richtig knackig sein, nicht zu klein schneiden, ein paar getrocknete, (fein)gewürfelte Tomaten dazu..

Gekochte, festkochende Kartoffeln würfeln, dazu geben.

Gehäutete Aalstücke salzen, pfeffern, drauflegen und bei 200 Grad im Ofen garen.

In der Kasserole servieren mit Baguette


*Aal in Bohnenkrautsoße *
Aus Fischfond, Sahne Vermouth und Weißwein eine leichte, sämige Soße herstellen. 

Aalstücke Haut abziehen, salzen, Pfeffern unter Siedepunkt in der Soße garziehen lassen.

Aalstücke rausnehmen und warmstellen, Soße aufkochen, abschmecken mit Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Weisswein (säure wird gebraucht) pro Portion einen Esslöffel geschlagene Sehne in die Soße geben mit einen Teelöffel feingeschnittenen Bohnenkraut und dann vom Feuer nehmen.

Servieren mit Badnnudeln oder Reis, Aalstücke mit der Soße nappieren.

Geht im Frühjahr auch klasse mit Waldmeister, ebenfalls gut mit Beifuss...

Aber immer nur 1 Kraut dazu nehmen...


----------



## KxKx2 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*

Oh, da bekommt man ja gleich Lust darauf die Rezepte zu probieren. Mir läuft das Wasser schon in Munde zusammen:q
Nach Weihnachten werde ich gleich ein bißchen rumköcheln und berichten, wie es gemundet hat:vik:
Vielen Dank dafür und schöne Weihnacht.

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> und berichten, wie es gemundet hat


so soll das ;-)
Schöne Weihnachten auch Dir ;-))


----------



## Maxthecat (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*

Moin Klaus !
Die Japaner sind da die Speziallisten für , die lieben den gegrillten Aal !
Google doch einfach mal danach , ich habe das mal in einer Reportage gesehen über den jährlichen Fischkonsum der Japaner.

Der Aal wurde der Länge nach im ganzen aufgetrennt , die Mittelgräte raus und an einem Bambusspieß auf dem Holzkohlegrill gegrillt !
Der wurde denn natürlich vorher noch mariniert und die Haut blieb auch dran .
Denke das es was mit Sojasoße etc. war womit er gewürzt wurde.

Euch allen hier im Forum wünsche ich eine gesegnete Weihnachtszeit und einen " Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2017 " !
LG.
Dieter


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Moin Klaus !
> Die Japaner sind da die Speziallisten für , die lieben den gegrillten Aal !
> Google doch einfach mal danach , ich habe das mal in einer Reportage gesehen über den jährlichen Fischkonsum der Japaner.
> 
> ...


Wenn man das Auftrennen weg lässt und den Bambusspieß durch Weide ersetzt und den Holzkohlegrill mit einem offenen Feuer tauscht, brauch man kein Japaner sein. 

Haben wir schon oft in Schweden so gemacht. Als Sojasoße hatten wir Salz.#6


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rezept zum Aalgrillen, oder Backofen*

Hauptsache Hitze! Der Aal muss sein Fett verlieren und dann noch leicht Anbräunen. Nur ein bisschen Pfeffer und Salz an den Fisch und wenn möglich ein Bauernbrot mit Butter beschmiert dazu.


----------

